

Fucking Fuck the Fucking Web - epsylon
http://cbloomrants.blogspot.com/2015/02/02-01-15-fucking-fuck-fucking-web.html

======
nkurz
It's a beautiful rant, and I feel his pain. How does it happen that Google
goes from having the best maps on the web to a broken toy? That Amazon goes
from having fantastic search to returning lists of random items? That modern
browswers can once again have visible lag when typing fast? Toward the end, he
offers his solution:

    
    
      I think an interesting idea for development would be to 
      have a totally separate "finishing team". You get all new 
      developers and managers on at the end, so that they aren't 
      wedded to any of the ideas, they aren't building fences 
      around their work and unwilling to change anything, they 
      aren't prideful and unable to admit that it sucks. The 
      finishing team is only concerned with the *results*, what 
      the actual user experience is, and they can mercilessly cut 
      up the product to make it better. Politically the finishers 
      have no stake in keeping work, so they can even revert huge 
      chunks or just cut features.
    

Does anyone do this? Or would it just be too demoralizing?

------
smt88
I have approximately zero of these issues. But maybe using a modern operating
system is also one of this guy's/girl's pet peeves.

It is unbelievably stupid to stay on such an old browser. Browsers are the
main vector of attacking an individual user, and you can't sacrifice security
updates in order to keep a UI that you seem to prefer.

~~~
marssaxman
So you're just stuck picking which way you want to be screwed over, eh?

~~~
smt88
If a product is developed correctly, it will please less than 100% of people.
Some people will never be happy with what's out there.

I'm one of the whatever percent of people that is mostly satisfied with my
browser. It stays almost entirely out of my way. My UX issues on the web are
typically due to the web.

So to answer your question, some people may be making that choice, but I, like
most people, am not.

~~~
marssaxman
The problem here is when someone is happy with what they have, but would be
less happy with the new version because it sacrifices something which was
important to them. Then they are stuck with a choice between allowing their
computer to become less useful and allowing it to continue to be less secure.
It's not clear that "upgrade anyway" is always the right choice.

------
Spien
tl;dr CHANGE, I HATES IT! LET ME SET AN INSECURE PASSWORD GOD DAMN IT!

~~~
pokstad
That guy has a rough life.

~~~
CamperBob2
What he saying is this: he knows a grand total of 0 people whose accounts have
been hacked because their password was too simple. It's almost _always_
something else. Yet password management only seems to become more complex and
cumbersome over time.

And it's not even debatable that major apps, sites, and operating systems
ranging from Google Maps to Firefox to iOS have grown suckier and suckier over
the last few years. This isn't old-man-yelling-at-cloud stuff -- it would
easily show up in usability studies, if the companies involved actually ran
valid usability studies. When I encounter the same daily frustrations as my
non-computer-geek friends, something's wrong. That never used to happen.

~~~
digitalpacman
Before salting became mainstream simple passwords were broken all the time
when data was stolen

~~~
CamperBob2
But that was a server-side issue, like virtually all modern attacks that don't
involve trojans.

When it comes to security, a lot of misguided "best practices" seem to be
geared toward making users pay for the sins of the admins.

